

Singool.js - lightweight JS framework for single-page web apps - fahad19
http://fahad19.github.com/singool/

======
malandrew
Uggg. This should be called Singool.coffee, not Singool.js. Coffeescript is
not javascript, just like Clojurescript is not javascript. It's another
language that compiles down to Javascript. I really wish libraries built in
Coffeescript could use the extension .coffee instead of .js. I'm glad the
Clojurescript and Emscripten don't use misleading project names.

~~~
fahad19
It is clearly stated in the documentation that you are not required to write
your app in CoffeeScript if you want to build with Singool.js. The choice is
totally yours.

You can also view the docs examples in JS if you visit this URL:
<http://fahad19.github.com/singool/?viewas=js>

------
dejan
how is it lightweight if it is built on top of Backbone.js?

~~~
fahad19
Lightweight in the sense that Singool.js utilizes the features existing in
Backbone.js without trying to add too much to it. What it does is provide more
of a structure to your apps.

